# Time to upgrade...



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Why just a noe... would you consider other microskiffs? If not why?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

The shop is on US1 just notth of Titusville,It will be on ur lesft hand side.Its kinda sittin off the road A lil,but you will be able to see the Gheenoe on top of the building.


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

Why just a gheenoe? I am going to check out a few other boats as well before I make my final decision. But I am leaning towards another gheenoe because I am familiar with them. I think they are one of the best values for the money. 

My next boat has to fit the following criteria.:
1. Fit in my garage.
2. Have to be able to move it on the trailer by hand.
3. Easy to maintain.
4. Inexpensive to operate.

In addition to that their reputation for customer service is excellent from what I have heard. 

I would be willing to check out other microskiffs as well but Im not really aware of many others that are fairly local.

I have checked into Mitzi Skiffs, Beavertail Skiffs, Lagoon Boats, Piranha Boats, and East Cape Canoe. I would be willing to consider others if I was aware of their existance.

I am planning to guide out of whatever boat I get and would like to be able to guide 2 clients but that is not the most important criteria for my selection. If I get a Gheenoe I probably wont be able to do that, but that's okay by me.

Is the shop open on Saturdays?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

No.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Why just a gheenoe? I am going to check out a few other boats as well before I make my final decision. But I am leaning towards another gheenoe because I am familiar with them. I think they are one of the best values for the money.
> 
> My next boat has to fit the following criteria.:
> 1. Fit in my garage.
> ...


Thanks for the reply... 

From what I've seen there are several other options. Some more $$$ but better quality. (note before I bought my 17T Pathfinder I also lookes at several microskiffs including the noe and ECC.) For the money ECC was a better boat with better hardware and better draft. The noe looked tough as nails but heavy as a tank. 

If you want to guide two clients I would NOT go narrow. Thus my decission on the Pathfinder. I will be starting my charter business in a few months. Whoops guess the cat's out of the bag now... ;D  

I see the noe here has a cult following like say Apple Computers or Ford/Chevy/Dodge. I'm trying to cut through the "IT ROCKS" mentality and get honest numbers and performance. If HB comes back with the Glades Skiff or Gordon finishes his "S" project the market will have a lot more choices and choice is good!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

IMHO Mitzi Skiffs, Beavertail Skiffs, Lagoon Boats, Piranha Boats, and East Cape Canoe "Lostman" would be more suitable for "Guiding" than a Gheenoe.  I know several guides that will not again limit themselves to a single client.  In a perfect world you would have both.  Just my .000000000000002 sense.


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I can vouch for the Gheenoe Classic being tough as nails but I dont think it is heavy as a tank. I have a jackplate on mine, and a portable 20 gal baitwell, and a trolling motor. Unfortunately, no poling platform. With a full load it will go as skinny as I need it to, and Im not averse to raising the motor and getting out and dragging it through ankle deep water to get to a deep hole on a low tide. I cant speak from personal experience but ABS says that the gheenoe is more stable than the Gladesman but drafts more than the gladesman too. I dont know if it is enough to make a difference, I mean how shallow do you need to go?

That Gladesman sure is a sweet looking boat but if I had the money I would probably go with the Lostmen instead.

Anyone familiar with Lagoon Boats? They have a model called the RS15 that is 15 ft long with a 7 ft beam, rated between 40 and 60hp. They also are coming out with a poling skiff called the 15 Backwater rated for between 25 and 50 hp. Claims to with 650lbs and draft 6 inches.


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

> IMHO Mitzi Skiffs, Beavertail Skiffs, Lagoon Boats, Piranha Boats, and East Cape Canoe "Lostman" would be more suitable for "Guiding" than a Gheenoe.  I know several guides that will not again limit themselves to a single client.  In a perfect world you would have both.  Just my .000000000000002 sense.


Thanks for your input. 
I tend to agree that most guides dont want to limit themselves to single clients, however since I have a regular full time job already, (I work from 2 - 10pm) Im not really in it for the money. I think there might be a niche for single client 1/2 day charters. Say for fishermen in town for an afternoon meeting or that might have an afternoon flight back the day after some business deal whatever. If I get 1 or 2 charters a week that's fine with me. Eventually I might gain notoriety and the need could arise for a larger boat and my venture could even turn into a full time gig. Who knows. I might even decide I hate guiding and then I will have a bigger boat than I need. (is there such a thing... lol)


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I looked at Lagoon boats. Nice boat. Solid, but I thought hardware lacked. Again if you want to guide nothing looks worse then broken haches or poor looking ride. I think the Lagon you mention would be a good entry level skiff for someone just starting out. Personally if I had a budget, lets say 10-12K I'd go used and pick up a bigger skiff with quality componets and run the heck out of it. If the budget was about 15-18K then go new, but go quality.


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

What do you mean by the hardware lacked? Did it look cheap or like poor craftsmanship or what?

I could get a bigger used skiff but like I said, It needs to fit in my garage. I agree that a boats appearance is important, but I dont think that is the most important factor. As long as the boat is clean and serviceable I think the guides personality and ability to put his clients on fish and entertain them is what makes or breaks the total guided trip experience.

I have been playing pretend guide for about 6 months now and have been taking people of all skill levels on free guided trips in my gheenoe and have only had 1 bad experience out of easily a hundred trips. That was because the guy was a total dipstick and jumped out of the boat into ankle deep water to land his fish after I searched for about an hour to put him on a snook and scared off about 30 more fish... . Even then the trip was still enjoyable for the guy, I just never invited him out again. 

I never asked for a penny and have not accepted any money in exchange for my services... kind of like an internship if you will... my only request was if they want to keep any fish, bring their own ice for the cooler.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

> I cant speak from personal experience but ABS says that the gheenoe is more stable than the Gladesman but drafts more than the gladesman too. I dont know if it is enough to make a difference, I mean how shallow do you need to go?
> 
> That Gladesman sure is a sweet looking boat but if I had the money I would probably go with the Lostmen instead.


ABS is dead on.  I have both as does he.  And yes their is a big difference in the draft between the Gladesmen and the Gheenoe.  Same as the difference in the stability between the two.  My Gheenoe would not get shallow enough for the rivers that I "rock garden".

While my interest lies in "micro skiffs" IMHO I don't think they are suitable for "the serious guide".  While microskiffs offer the novelty of a small skiff, the client expects some creature comfort.  I speak from the views of a captain as well as a paying client.  I'm sure I could find a boat around here somewhere, but pay to relax and be put on fish.

All I know, is for what I have in my Gheenoe, I could have bought a nice, ever so slightly used (less than 10 hours), entry level "guide" boat.

Again, just my .00000000000000002 sense.

CR


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

> . I never asked for a penny and have not accepted any money in exchange for my services...


Can only do that with a USCG license.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

i guess it depends on the client...but it does seem most guides have a flats/bay boat and a gheenoe/gladesman/glades skiff for clients who want a supre skinny water adventure. Maybe its just that clients expect guides in FL to have the bling boats and all. Ive seen on TV guides in trout rivers out west with little boats or even wading w/o a boat or if they do have a large boat it aint all that nice. i dont know, im not a guide. just an observation. it might be all in the marketing you put out to the clientele.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I have been playing pretend guide


Funny so have I... we have a lot in common. I'm taking my Capt Lisc. End of February you?

I know a couple guides with Gladesmens. One guide also have 2 larger boats. The other I'm not sure of. While yes you can guide out of a microskiff, it will be a niche market. From what I've seen the angler you'll support on such a niche machine will be much more accomplished. You just mentioned two anglers in your post and this is where I would caution you. 

I would start with a larger skiff then buy a niche skiff if the clientele will support it... But as Capt.Ron says that’s my .000000000000002 sense. ;D


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

I passed my test a few weeks ago. Now Im just finishing up with the rest of my documentation so I can send it in. That could be fodder for a whole new thread in and of itself. 

As Captnron pointed out, one cannot accept remuneration without a USCG license. I am fully aware of that and that's why I make certain not even to accept someone tossing me a couple bucks for gas. If I did that and word got out there are several of my fans out there fighting over the opportunity to bust me, not to mention the licensed guides out there. 

So what would you all recommend for an entry level guide boat then?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> So what would you all recommend for an entry level guide boat then?



Ok ask yourself these questions...

Where are you going to guide?
What are you going to guide for?
What do you think your clientele wants?
What equipement do you think you'll need, livewell, power pole, casting paltforms, poling platforms.

I did the same thing and went with the tunnel hull... I do 90% artiy fishing in shallow protected places. 

Jan


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

I do live bait when its available and arties when its not. I fish mostly in shallow protected areas as well but will run out to some close to shore deep channel markers and rock piles inside tampa bay when the weather and conditions permit. 

I can guide for whatever my person with me wants to catch, from snook, redfish, trout, mackerel, jacks, catfish, ladyfish, snapper, sheepshead, grouper or the ever popular sailcat (my specialty ;D) the only thing I havent targeted is a tarpon and that's probably because I havent set my mind to learning how to target them yet. Maybe this year.

My clientele want to steal my secret catfish holes... just kidding. So far most of my 'clientele' have not been the most accomplished of anglers. They just want to catch lots of fish, usually they want to get their first snook, or an inshore slam (snook, redfish, speckled trout). They want to learn different techniques, like where and how to catch live bait, how to use different types of lures, how to fish different areas, what to look for etc. When I fish I cant stand to just sit there and not catch anything so I am constantly moving and entertaining and trying to keep it interesting until the action starts.

I think the more accomplished local anglers dont really need to hire a local guide unless they just want to get a jump start on where the fish are after a long layoff. I would hope that word would get out and my business would be mostly people from out of town wanting a taste of florida inshore fishing.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm sorry I forgot to ask, what price range would you be in?


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

I dont know for sure. Whatever it costs to get the boat I decide is for me. Im always looking for a deal of course, who isnt. I dont think I will be spending more than 20K for sure. Probably closer to 12 - 14K if I can get away with it.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

there are a LOT of possibilities in that price range~



be patient.




L.R.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> there are a LOT of possibilities in that price range~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said... I got my 17T for 10K then added a few accessories. There are several possibalities, used Hewes or Action Crafts. If you can find one a pre Bass Pro Silver King would ROGK! Heck you can get a small HB for near that coin...


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

I would love to try out a whipray... never really seen one in person but from the pictures they are great looking boats.

But my objective is to spend as little as possible and get the most boat for my money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

> I would love to try out a whipray...


Yeah, me too.  PM me and we'll see if we can fix this. 

CR


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

I saw a boat called a Release 15 anyone familiar with these?


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

what did you end with? I just found your post.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

If I had the money I would go with a gordon for sure. I went with a charter out of north mowquito lagoon and he had a gordon. With me and a friend and him(approx. 600lbs) plus gear we could draft in near nothing....the draft on those boats are 3.5" and they arent kidding, stable, effeciant, roomy, but yes, expensive. He had a 60hp yamaha four stroke and it would plane in inches of water and had no problem going in skinny water with all three of us on the boat. NOw I have a custom lt15 cc and this and the gordon are the only two microskiffs i have been on and I loved the gordon. Good luck finding a boat! I didnt really see anyone mention the gordon unless I missed and its probably because of the price, they are not cheap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

> what did you end with? I just found your post.


I'm pretty sure he ended up with a Silver King.


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks captron.


----------

